# 87REGAL305 BUILDS....



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME OF MY WORK... :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie my homie dade told me u got some nice builds and i have to agree


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 21 2010, 06:08 PM~17564355
> *nice builds homie my homie dade told me u got some nice builds and i have to agree
> *


`````````

snitch :angry: 

































 its cool u still my *****


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

aint snitchin if he need to post them bad bitches up.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 21 2010, 06:25 PM~17564507
> *aint snitchin if he need to post them bad bitches up.
> *



tru but dis ***** is bad ,,he i want him here first cause u kno donks ................ and his shit is lets put it dis way ...............................?????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mad skills bruh!!!!!!

That purple mofo is unhooked fo real !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice builds homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work my kind of rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

The camaro is tough :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 21 2010, 04:31 PM~17564987
> *Nice work my kind of rides :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 21 2010, 04:08 PM~17564355
> *nice builds homie my homie dade told me u got some nice builds and i have to agree
> *


THANKS TO ALL MY HOMIE.....MORE WORK IS COMING BY!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave: nice builds homie!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice whips bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

not my type of rides but - THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN ASS BUILDS :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

bet that up pimpin


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17564036
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY WORK... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man you dont funk around


----------



## 85 cutty (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet rides bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro... Love that glasshouse


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

IM GOIN TO START WORKING ON THIS 73....SEE MORE PIC SOON!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

THE KOLOR FOR THE 73....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 26 2010, 02:01 PM~17611544
> *
> *


  :drama:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice can't wait to see this one


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 26 2010, 02:44 PM~17612051
> *Nice can't wait to see this one
> *


YOU KNO IS GOIN BE NICE YOU WILL SEE.....YOU KNO ME AND MY 70s I LOVE THEM ALL! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 26 2010, 03:53 PM~17612164
> *YOU KNO IS GOIN BE NICE YOU WILL SEE.....YOU KNO ME AND MY 70s I LOVE THEM ALL! :biggrin:
> *



I gotta watch this one !!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17612312
> *I gotta watch this one !!!
> *


 :yes: YOU DO....JUST SAT BACK AND LOOK!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

clean builds bro!! the orange motorcycle with the orange caddy..... u scratch build that or is it some super rare kit i never seen?! :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 26 2010, 08:27 PM~17615350
> *clean builds bro!! the orange motorcycle with the orange caddy..... u scratch build that or is it some super rare kit i never seen?!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 26 2010, 07:55 PM~17615702
> *
> *


its the pic on the 1st page with the blue camaro, in the backround is an orange caddy with a motorcycle built up in the same body styling! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17564036
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Love that color :cheesy: and nice engine work bigg mane! Got a lotta clean rides!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 26 2010, 09:20 PM~17616041
> *its the pic on the 1st page with the blue camaro, in the backround is an orange caddy with a motorcycle built up in the same body styling!  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO...I SEE WAT YOU TALKING ABOUT  ''IM GOING :loco: ''


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 09:43 PM~17616337
> *Love that color :cheesy:  and nice engine work bigg mane! Got a lotta clean rides!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS... :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

JUST LOOKING FOR WHEELS AND SOME PARTS FOR THIS 73 I STILL NEED A NICE ENGINE FOR IT ''soon'' ,IT LOOKING GOOD FOR NOW.....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam I used to have me a 1:1 73' too...  Lookin good 87!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, where u getting all them glasshouses from...i want one


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Donks lookin good don't forget to change the lines on the trunk tho  :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 27 2010, 10:59 AM~17621510
> *damn, where u getting all them glasshouses from...i want one
> *


YOU TALKING TO THE MAN OF THE GLASSHOUSES LET ME KNO WAT YOU WANT PM ME......


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 27 2010, 11:18 AM~17621619
> *Donks lookin good don't forget to change the lines on the trunk tho  :thumbsup:
> *


IS OK I LIKE IT LIKE THAT! :uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 27 2010, 02:48 PM~17622329
> *YOU TALKING TO THE MAN OF THE GLASSHOUSES LET ME KNO WAT YOU WANT PM ME......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 27 2010, 12:49 PM~17622341
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


DADE COUNTY LET THEM KNO WAZUP..... :drama:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 27 2010, 02:52 PM~17622369
> *DADE COUNTY LET THEM KNO WAZUP.....  :drama:
> *



he got them fosho ,im no bragger ,i dont do that ,but he got wut yall want


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2010, 12:50 PM~17622346
> *THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
> *


NO THANKS TO YOU....HAVE FUN WIT THEM


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That '73 is sittin' pretty!! The stance is perfect!! I wish we still had our '73.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 27 2010, 10:49 AM~17622337
> *IS OK I LIKE IT LIKE THAT! :uh:
> *


What's the :uh: face for ?!?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 27 2010, 03:33 PM~17623909
> *What's the  :uh: face for ?!?
> *


IT JUST A FACE LMAO.... :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 27 2010, 11:18 AM~17621619
> *Donks lookin good don't forget to change the lines on the trunk tho  :thumbsup:
> *


LMAO....I DID IT JUST FOR YOU FOOL :thumbsup: ......WELL WIT THE HAPPY OF MY 71 I DID THIS!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah, that shit looks tight bro!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

THIS IS THE CAR IM DOING......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sally Hansen makes that color on a nail polish bro. They have it at Wal-Mart for $3.00.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17705362
> *Hell yeah, that shit looks tight bro!!
> *


THANKS......MORE COMING SOOM!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

When I get a decent ride. we gonna have to hook up. I live here in Naples and that's just right up the street! We went to the Swap Shop in Lauderdale and I saw a few Donks but I forgot my camera. We headed back there soon so I'll keep in touch.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 5 2010, 09:07 PM~17705370
> *Sally Hansen makes that color on a nail polish bro. They have it at Wal-Mart for $3.00.
> *


I HAVE HOUSE OF KOLOR KONCENTRATES.....BUT THANKS!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 5 2010, 10:10 PM~17705386
> *I HAVE HOUSE OF KOLOR KONCENTRATES.....BUT THANKS!
> *


No problem! We gotta look out for each other!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17705362
> *Hell yeah, that shit looks tight bro!!
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 5 2010, 09:10 PM~17705384
> *When I get a decent ride. we  gonna have to hook up. I live here in Naples and that's just right up the street! We went to the Swap Shop in Lauderdale and I saw a few Donks but I forgot my camera. We headed back there soon so I'll keep in touch.
> *


COOL I GO TO NAPLES TO...ON EX 101 ON I75.JUST LET ME KNO WAT U NEED PM ME.....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 5 2010, 10:14 PM~17705416
> *COOL I GO TO NAPLES TO...ON EX 101 ON I75.JUST LET ME KNO WAT U NEED PM ME.....
> *


Fa sho! I'm good for right now I just need time to get these ideas out but I'll hit you up soon!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

HERE IT GO......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 6 2010, 06:29 PM~17710425
> *HERE IT GO......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

TIME TO WORK MORE HOUR ON IT....TIME FOR PAINT! MORE PIC SOON...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 5 2010, 07:04 PM~17705345
> *LMAO....I DID IT JUST FOR YOU FOOL :thumbsup: ......WELL WIT THE HAPPY OF MY 71 I DID THIS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17564036
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY WORK... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey didnot i see the drop 76 with the blower on it, in glasshouse fest last year?
very nice.. i love the fabricated vert boot. i got to try that soon.. question man..??
that frame under the 73? with the one muffler mounted, is that a 64 frame or 59?
dont those 72.73 76 ect come with a promo style frame?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 26 2010, 09:32 PM~17616998
> *JUST LOOKING FOR WHEELS AND SOME PARTS FOR THIS 73 I STILL NEED A NICE ENGINE FOR IT ''soon'' ,IT LOOKING GOOD FOR NOW.....
> 
> 
> ...


revel 64 frame! was'nt gonna tell us?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm using a chassis/frame from a 70 Impala for my 76 Glass


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 11 2010, 12:37 AM~17756317
> *revel 64 frame! was'nt gonna tell us?
> *


YES 64 FRAME IS GOOD FOR IT....I DONT LIKE THE 70 IMPALA IS THE S/SHIT LIKE THE 76 ''NO GOOD''......


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 11 2010, 07:42 AM~17758677
> *YES 64 FRAME IS GOOD FOR IT....I DONT LIKE THE 70 IMPALA IS THE S/SHIT LIKE THE 76 ''NO GOOD''......
> *


I test fitted the 70 chassis , its seems ok


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 5 2010, 11:10 PM~17705386
> *I HAVE HOUSE OF KOLOR KONCENTRATES.....BUT THANKS!
> *



shareing in the hobby means careing in the hobby i gots to see u on paint :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 11 2010, 08:42 AM~17758677
> *YES 64 FRAME IS GOOD FOR IT....I DONT LIKE THE 70 IMPALA IS THE S/SHIT LIKE THE 76 ''NO GOOD''......
> *


you shouldve used a 67 impala since its a A frame car


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 11 2010, 01:56 PM~17760229
> *you shouldve used a 67 impala since its a A frame car
> *



:yes:X 2 plus it add nice detail


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 11 2010, 12:56 PM~17760229
> *you shouldve used a 67 impala since its a A frame car
> *


yes the 67 is good to used....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

WORKING ON A '70 IMPALA.....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got some badass shit goin on up in here bro :cheesy:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

u working on too many cars in one time homie....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks good homie. i need to get my hands on one of those 1970 imps


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The 1st set look the best


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 17 2010, 05:12 AM~17812688
> *The 1st set look the best
> *


I THINK SO TO....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 17 2010, 06:12 AM~17812688
> *The 1st set look the best
> *


X2!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 21 2010, 04:24 PM~17564036
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY WORK... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, I thought I was doin' somethin' different! Lol! Great minds think alike I guess!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## blake (Feb 9, 2009)

dude how did you get the pic of brians camaro that is in melbourne fl,and is at hobbytown usa..how do i know i was in their model car club..


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blake_@Aug 24 2010, 04:12 PM~18395353
> *dude how did you get the pic of brians camaro that is in melbourne fl,and is at hobbytown usa..how do i know i was in their model car club..
> *


lol...i did that car for a friend of mine like 2yr ago!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 21 2010, 05:24 PM~17564036
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY WORK... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 19 2010, 07:17 AM~18602679
> *:biggrin: Nice
> *


yo Mr lowrider305 is richie wazup lol THANKS for the nice


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

I JUST CLEAR UP THE CAR....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job bro like the color


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 30 2010, 01:01 PM~19458878
> *nice job bro like the color
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 19 2010, 07:04 PM~18086598
> *Dang, I thought I was doin' somethin' different! Lol! Great minds think alike I guess!!
> 
> 
> ...



i like that ......its not so donkish :happysad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Dec 30 2010, 11:37 AM~19458676
> *I JUST CLEAR UP THE CAR....
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie lov this color, wat calor is it ?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 31 2010, 12:15 PM~19467309
> *hey homie lov this color, wat calor is it ?
> *


bright aqua is from dupli-color


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Dec 30 2010, 01:37 PM~19458676
> *I JUST CLEAR UP THE CAR....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Thats lookin good ! Sweet color !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You goin' with peanut butter guts in it ?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Dec 30 2010, 11:37 AM~19458676
> *I JUST CLEAR UP THE CAR....
> 
> 
> ...


nice color!! gives me some motivation to finish my 70!!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Back on working on the 70.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is that interior Skippy or Jiff ? :biggrin: 
Maybe Peter Pan :dunno:


Seriously, it's turnin out nice bro !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good homie


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 10:13 PM~19718114
> *Is that interior Skippy or Jiff ?  :biggrin:
> Maybe Peter Pan :dunno:
> Seriously, it's turnin out nice bro !
> *


I think is the one everyone like JIFF lmao :roflmao: by the way thanks.....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 27 2011, 10:16 PM~19718153
> *looking good homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jan 27 2011, 11:01 PM~19717963
> *Back on working on the 70.......
> 
> 
> ...


Man some thing about this build Regal makes me want to do up a blue 70 !


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2011, 10:35 PM~19718404
> *Man  some thing  about this  build  Regal  makes  me  want to  do  up  a  blue  70 !
> *


Why not lmao :worship: you have good looking model :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jan 27 2011, 11:41 PM~19718481
> *Why not lmao :worship: you have good looking model :thumbsup:
> *


What wheels you running with this build ?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2011, 10:42 PM~19718497
> *What  wheels  you  running  with this  build ?
> *


Im a big wheels....i still love my lowriders but im from MIAMI lol down here we do it big :roflmao:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

For the 70impala...


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

The next one to build let see how this goes....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad as hell bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wtf u puttin under the hood a V16? not bad but looks a lil bit big IMO...do it up tho..


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 1 2011, 04:51 PM~19758307
> *wtf u puttin under the hood  a V16?  not bad but looks a lil bit big IMO...do it up tho..
> *


 :roflmao: you going to see what is coming for that lil boy lol


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 1 2011, 05:49 PM~19758286
> *The next one to build let see how this goes....
> 
> 
> ...



That look like it gone to be a monster on the street :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 1 2011, 04:57 PM~19758358
> *That look like it gone to be a monster on the street  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yes: :roflmao: yes sir.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 1 2011, 06:49 PM~19758286
> *The next one to build let see how this goes....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 1 2011, 05:49 PM~19758286
> *The next one to build let see how this goes....
> 
> 
> ...


sure do like them wheels...lol.... they got there kinda fast . they look good on that 70 :cheesy: i thuoght you needed them for the teal blue drop top 73


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 09:26 AM~19776157
> *sure do like them wheels...lol.... they got there kinda fast . they look good on that 70 :cheesy:  i thuoght you needed them for the teal blue drop top 73
> *


Thanks homie for looking out, YES they going on the 73 to that one will be next to work on!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 1 2011, 04:49 PM~19758286
> *The next one to build let see how this goes....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that is a freakin BEAST.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

IM STILL WORKING ON THE ENGINE!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Like ur style of builds bro. Lookin sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 3 2011, 10:29 PM~19782716
> *Like ur style of builds bro. Lookin sweet!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, i have more cars to build....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19782746
> *thanks, i have more cars to build....
> *


 :thumbsup: Got me wantin to start some of my hi riser builds :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 3 2011, 10:32 PM~19782764
> *:thumbsup:  Got me wantin to start some of my hi riser builds  :biggrin:
> *


come on start working :h5:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

For the 70impala


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 7 2011, 05:01 PM~19809774
> *For the 70impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 8 2011, 02:16 AM~19815321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT JOB WORKING ON THE MONSTER 70'...KEEP YOUR LOOK ON THIS ONE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Prostreet car??????


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2011, 04:50 PM~19820128
> *Prostreet car??????
> *


IDK YET


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 8 2011, 06:52 PM~19820146
> *IDK YET
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 7 2011, 11:16 PM~19815321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 8 2011, 11:35 PM~19823797
> *looking good homie.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

House of Kolor.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 9 2011, 12:43 PM~19826906
> *House of Kolor.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: nice!!!!
WHERE YOU GOING WITH THIS RIDE??? DRAG?? LOW ROD??


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 9 2011, 11:47 AM~19826946
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  nice!!!!
> WHERE YOU GOING WITH THIS RIDE??? DRAG?? LOW ROD??
> *


Some thing of every thing lol....YOU JUST HAVE TO SEE WAT COMING FOR IT! :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 8 2011, 03:38 PM~19820048
> *NEXT JOB WORKING ON THE MONSTER 70'...KEEP YOUR LOOK ON THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> ...




love that hood homie


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 9 2011, 01:06 PM~19827461
> *love that hood homie
> *


yup im in love wit it to lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

UPDATES...


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 23 2011, 10:43 PM~19946258
> *UPDATES...
> *


soon is coming....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 24 2011, 02:08 AM~19947127
> *soon is coming....
> *


 :biggrin: 4sho


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

WORKING ON THE 70' AND BACK ON WORK ON THE OLD MODEL I HAVENT DONE YET AND FORGOT ABOUT IT 73'CAPRICE......
















I HAD OPEN THE TRUNK...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 25 2011, 12:19 AM~19955539
> *WORKING ON THE 70' AND BACK ON WORK ON THE OLD MODEL I HAVENT DONE YET AND FORGOT ABOUT IT 73'CAPRICE......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :cheesy: THAT MOTOR IS KILLER... :wow:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 11:21 PM~19955552
> *NICE :cheesy:  THAT MOTOR IS KILLER... :wow:
> *


I KNOW THE MOTOR LOOK LIKE A KILLER AND IT NOT THE WAY I WANT IT....THANKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 25 2011, 01:19 AM~19955539
> *WORKING ON THE 70' AND BACK ON WORK ON THE OLD MODEL I HAVENT DONE YET AND FORGOT ABOUT IT 73'CAPRICE......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SIDEWAYZZZZZZZZ


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

THIS IS FOR THE 73CAPRICE THAT IM WORKING ON, DOING A GAS TANK TO LOOK LIKE THIS.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 28 2011, 02:34 PM~19980581
> *THIS IS FOR THE 73CAPRICE THAT IM WORKING ON, DOING A GAS TANK TO LOOK LIKE THIS.....
> 
> 
> ...


YO IS THAT THE 67 CHASSIS?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 04:12 PM~19981516
> *YO IS THAT THE 67 CHASSIS?
> *


YES IS A 67


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 28 2011, 03:34 PM~19980581
> *THIS IS FOR THE 73CAPRICE THAT IM WORKING ON, DOING A GAS TANK TO LOOK LIKE THIS.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 28 2011, 06:14 PM~19981960
> *YES IS A 67
> *


FITS GREAT !!! I NEED ABOUT 10 OF THOSE KITS...LOL....FOR REAL.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 06:48 PM~19982688
> *FITS GREAT !!! I NEED ABOUT 10 OF THOSE KITS...LOL....FOR REAL.
> *


LMAO IM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH YOU TO I KNOW MORE!


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

loving them donks......super fresh!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 28 2011, 11:02 PM~19985276
> *loving them donks......super fresh!
> *


thanks homie...DONKS LOVER ALL DAY!


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Feb 28 2011, 10:22 PM~19985492
> *thanks homie...DONKS LOVER ALL DAY!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

STILL WORKING ON THE 70 MONSTER...THANKS TO "EVIL C" FOR THE NAME OF THE 70 HE CALLS IT MONSTER LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this thing is SICK. lovin the whole concept. fuel cell is really cool.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 2 2011, 02:31 AM~19994911
> *STILL WORKING ON THE 70 MONSTER...THANKS TO "EVIL C" FOR THE NAME OF THE 70 HE CALLS IT MONSTER LOL :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

I see 3 nice donks in that pic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20001394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

sweet 70 cant wait to see it finished


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

73'CAPRICE DONE WITH THE GAS TANK, AND THE TRUNK.....TIME TO DO MY GOOD WORK ON THE MOTOR!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

THE MOTOR FOR THE 70'....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ok im loven wat im seein.......


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 7 2011, 10:27 PM~20038494
> *THE MOTOR FOR THE 70'....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

awww yea ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 9 2011, 11:23 PM~20055798
> *awww yea *****  :biggrin:
> *


wazup ***** you dont have love for a ***** no more :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 10 2011, 11:58 AM~20058119
> *wazup ***** you dont have love for a ***** no more  :biggrin:
> *




i be on da grind and then i kinda got off the kits for theses r/c cars build n play lol :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 10 2011, 11:46 PM~20064618
> *i be on da grind and then i kinda got off the kits for theses r/c cars build n play lol  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT NOW YOU DOING R/C CARS...SMH YOU CRAZY, YOU AND MY BRO HAVE TO BE FRIENDS NOW LOL.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

SOME OF MY OLD CAR....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 11 2011, 04:54 PM~20068936
> *SOME OF MY OLD CAR....
> 
> 
> ...


saw these 2 in person vary sick hondas


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

TIME TO PARTY AND CLEAR THIS SHIT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 15 2011, 02:10 AM~20093905
> *TIME TO PARTY AND CLEAR THIS SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

NOW IS CLEAR UP......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 15 2011, 06:49 PM~20098811
> *NOW IS CLEAR UP......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

ONE OF MY OLD ONES I STILL LIKE THIS BITCH SHE IS HOT :h5: 








































[/quote]


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

really diggin your style man  

that clear came out incredible! & on that 73, where's that engine from? Sucker is dope!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 04:55 PM~20098855
> *really diggin your style man
> 
> that clear came out incredible! & on that 73, where's that engine from?  Sucker is dope!
> *


ON THE 75 IF I TELL U I BE TALKING SHIT I DONT REMEMBER WHERE THAT ENGINE FROM, BUT KNOW I HAVE LIKE 5 MORE TO GO.....THANKS


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:biggrin: :werd:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 15 2011, 07:00 PM~20098872
> *ON THE 75 IF I TELL U I BE TALKING SHIT I DONT REMEMBER WHERE THAT ENGINE FROM, BUT KNOW I HAVE LIKE 5 MORE TO GO.....THANKS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 05:11 PM~20098945
> *:biggrin:  :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 03:55 PM~20098855
> *really diggin your style man
> 
> that clear came out incredible! & on that 73, where's that engine from?  Sucker is dope!
> *



x2


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 16 2011, 01:22 AM~20102440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Richie ***** where you get the bellagios from ?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Mar 16 2011, 01:14 PM~20106413
> *Richie ***** where you get the bellagios from ?
> *


 :nono: :drama:  i cant tell you that


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Mar 16 2011, 03:14 PM~20106413
> *Richie ***** where you get the bellagios from ?
> *


I bought my pair already :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2011, 04:17 PM~20106911
> *I bought my pair already  :biggrin:
> *


where you got them from i need some more :roflmao: :rofl: :h5: :drama:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 16 2011, 10:34 PM~20108947
> *where you got them from i need some more  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :h5:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 16 2011, 12:22 AM~20102440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice man!!!! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 16 2011, 10:25 PM~20110175
> *Fuckin nice man!!!!  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Look what I found :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 18 2011, 02:08 PM~20122574
> *Look what I found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YES I STILL HAVE IT.....AND NOT DONE YET!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Mar 19 2011, 04:31 PM~20129462
> *YES I STILL HAVE IT.....AND NOT DONE YET!
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 05:48 PM~19982688
> *FITS GREAT !!! I NEED ABOUT 10 OF THOSE KITS...LOL....FOR REAL.
> *


 yea that 70 is really nice, the 73 is very tight as well...
real hot shit up in hear..


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 19 2011, 05:27 PM~20130316
> *yea that 70 is really nice, the 73 is very tight as well...
> real hot shit up in hear..
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 18 2011, 03:08 PM~20122574
> *Look what I found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: that is a SWEEEEEET color !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep us in on it !


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2011, 05:47 PM~20136414
> *:wow: that is a SWEEEEEET  color !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> keep us in on it !
> *


MY REAL CAR IS THIS COLOR......THE ONE YOU SEE IN THE PIC


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

IM BACK GUYS.....BEEN WORKING ON MY REAL CAR AND DIDNT HAVE TIME FOR MY KITS!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Apr 13 2011, 10:42 PM~20333182
> *IM BACK GUYS.....BEEN WORKING ON MY REAL CAR AND DIDNT HAVE TIME FOR MY KITS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 20 2011, 02:50 PM~20135700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta homie.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

YES im back working on my crazys models....SOON NEW PIC WILL BE UP!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

IS that real car cut


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> IS that real car cut


HUH??


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

87regal305 said:


> HUH??



Never mind


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

87regal305 said:


> HUH??


i think he's asking if your 1:1 is lifted, cut meaning, does it have hydro's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> YES im back working on my crazys models....SOON NEW PIC WILL BE UP!:thumbsup:


About time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Never mind


His car going to be on 24"s rear tucking nasty!!!He has a sick motor under the hood


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

87regal305 said:


> YES I STILL HAVE IT.....AND NOT DONE YET!


That's a bad color!! keep us posted


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

87regal305 said:


>



Nice Donk but you need that lean on homie.bring the back down a lil.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

BACK ON WORKING ON THE 59 IMPALA IS GOING TO BE A LOWRIDER....MORE PIC COMING SOON!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> BACK ON WORKING ON THE 59 IMPALA IS GOING TO BE A LOWRIDER....MORE PIC COMING SOON!



Looking good


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

87regal305 said:


> BACK ON WORKING ON THE 59 IMPALA IS GOING TO BE A LOWRIDER....MORE PIC COMING SOON!


do it to it


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice love the color


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks homie...


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

2morr is clear time....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Got all the part in chrome too, let see how it goes my first lowrider that im going crazy on!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good fool


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Looks good fool


thanks, let see how it goes....cuz you kno me i like my big wheels lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> thanks, let see how it goes....cuz you kno me i like my big wheels lol


lol ya I know


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Clear is done....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

wetttt


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice lookin ride man...can i have it....lol...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice!!where u get the chrome undies?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Damn looking *****!!!Ill be by ur house maybe some time this week*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

'59 is lookin' right!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> nice lookin ride man...can i have it....lol...


lol ok when im done wit it....thanks homie


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> nice!!where u get the chrome undies?


i do all my chrome myself if you need something done let me know....thanks homie!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> '59 is lookin' right!!:thumbsup:


yes i see is looking right and is like my first lowrider i work on lol...im more big wheels but fuck it more lowrider coming soon lmao!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

niiiiiice, looks real clean. how do you chrome parts?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> yes i see is looking right and is like my first lowrider i work on lol...im more big wheels but fuck it more lowrider coming soon lmao!


:drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

the 59 is lookin tight!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

yean man, that coming out nice mate!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

richphotos said:


> niiiiiice, looks real clean. how do you chrome parts?


i have a spectra chrome machine...


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> yean man, that coming out nice mate!


thanks homie....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> the 59 is lookin tight!!


yup let see how it come out! thanks


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

87regal305 said:


> i have a spectra chrome machine...


how much did that run yah?!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> how much did that run yah?!


x-2 post pics:biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> how much did that run yah?!


wat the machine?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> x-2 post pics:biggrin:


http://www.sprayonchrome.com/


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that things pretty pricey !!!guess youll make it back when i send u a couple kits for chrome


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn man, that's a serious rig! So are you gonna offer plating as a service? We could all use a good hookup


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Call me fool...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> Damn man, that's a serious rig! So are you gonna offer plating as a service? We could all use a good hookup


X2 mate!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> Damn man, that's a serious rig! So are you gonna offer plating as a service? We could all use a good hookup


anytime let me kno wat u need done


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Call me fool...


fool i called you like 3 time today...that new phone you got no good the old one was the shit lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> fool i called you like 3 time today...that new phone you got no good the old one was the shit lol


Around what time???


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn...why have i missed this thread? what up dude. sick builds... i see you got the same fever as me...










i built some davin style spinners too...not sure if you have tried or not, but they look as close as it gets...


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

loving that 73 looking good let me have it :dunno: lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SEND ME THE PICS HOMIE


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> SEND ME THE PICS HOMIE


i havent been home yet fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> i havent been home yet fool


ok kool


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

up "FOR SALE" 1973 chevy caprice kit MPC with all the parts in the box! ASKING $100.00 or pm me with OBO


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

im back and working on some shit lol....pic coming soon!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool.......


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

back on working on some model i havent work on 1959- 1970 and 1973caprice, let see if i have them done soon! lol the 73 i was thinking it was gone cuz i had fucked it up but no!

















































73 CAPRICE LOOK WHAT HAPPEN TO IT THEN I FIX IT UP....


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great fix!:thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks homie...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Theses are fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ill be over ur house before sunday for sure or we can meet up for you know for what fool


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

way to save the top on the 73!! lookin good in here!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Helluva nice save!* :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Sun of a bitch


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

80% DONE LET SEE MAYBE BY TONITE I HAVE IT DONE....MORE PIC SOON WHEN IS DONE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LOOking good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Dude Im LOVIN that 70! Def inspiring me to do a high riser here soon!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that bitch is sick!!! nice save on the roof!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


> that bitch is sick!!! nice save on the roof!


YUP I KNO THANKS..


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

IM MAD AT MYSELF EVERYDAY WEN IM AT WORK I SAY TO MYSELF "WEN I GET HOME FROM WORK IM GOING TO WORK ON MY MODEL"...I NEVER DO SHIT WEN I COME HOME LOL SMH....SOON I WILL BE DONE WIT THE 70 AND 73 PICS COMING SOON


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i know the feeling brotha...instead of putting time on the bench, i sit in front of the tv and start another project!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

87regal305 said:


> 80% DONE LET SEE MAYBE BY TONITE I HAVE IT DONE....MORE PIC SOON WHEN IS DONE!


BAD @SS DONK . AND THAT MOTOR AIN'T PLAYING.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

73 time for some clear done with everything, wheels are done with "FORGIATO" logo on it lol...pic soon of the motor!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thats gonna be nice


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

You killin em.wit the forgis homie ! Pm me how to do dat and keep that clean werk goin bruh !!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> 73 time for some clear done with everything, wheels are done with "FORGIATO" logo on it lol...pic soon of the motor!


Damn that shit hard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

87regal305 said:


> 73 time for some clear done with everything, wheels are done with "FORGIATO" logo on it lol...pic soon of the motor!





This is going to be sweet!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

clear is done tell me what yall think?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not bad


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Can u help a bro out and tell me how to do that?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good homie !


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

lol ok i can help you out but let me know in what you need help?


KOOL-AID23 said:


> Can u help a bro out and tell me how to do that?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks homie....more pic soon of the motor


Trendsetta 68 said:


> Looks good homie !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks good brotha


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice color....the wheels are a good fit for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn that bitch is clean!!!!Ill come pick up this week :biggrin:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Is that a forgiato decal. If so werd u get?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

NO i did it no decal


KOOL-AID23 said:


> Is that a forgiato decal. If so werd u get?


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

New pic coming soon!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I`m loving the stance on it


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

EVIL C said:


> I`m loving the stance on it


thanks homie i will put more pics by tomorrow of the 73 and the 70 that im still working on then...just dont have time to be done with them:tears:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

I BEEN SAYING IM GOING PUT SOME PIC UP SMH AND I HAVE DO SHIT YET......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

We wanna see more clean shit bro lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

we ready!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I think the tires are too thick like dem 40 series ,you need some25 or 30 series tires to be gangsta ......pimp lol wuts good ,wut Eva happen to that vert


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

I KNOW YOU ALWAYS TELL ME THAT HOMIE LOL.....IM CHILLIN I HAD CALLED YOU LIKE 100 TIME AND YOU NEVER HIT ME BACK UP LOL


dade county said:


> I think the tires are too thick like dem 40 series ,you need some25 or 30 series tires to be gangsta ......pimp lol wuts good ,wut Eva happen to that vert


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

YES im still working on the 73....made a radiator for it and working on the crazy motor let me know what yall think?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking good homie


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds looking good homie


Thanks homie....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Still working on the motor.....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks good! I'm not in to the big wheels, but you're building this so clean, they look good on there:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> Still working on the motor.....


Looking good fam


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

PIC COMING SOON MUST SEE...WORKING ON A 80s TOYOTA COROLLA 1.8 2DOOR, PRO STOCK.......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always some good sh!t in here!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE YOU KNOW IT 


Tonioseven said:


> Always some good sh!t in here!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

87regal305 said:


> PIC COMING SOON MUST SEE...WORKING ON A 80s TOYOTA COROLLA 1.8 2DOOR, PRO STOCK.......


hell yes!! pics of compact dragger are a must!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK? STILL NEED MORE....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

I HAD TO GO WITH THIS RED CUZ IM DOING THE CAR JUST LIKE MY FRIEND OWN IN P.R.......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you made it a coupe?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thats badd ass homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

NO I DIDNT MAKE IT COUPE :rofl::around::buttkick:


Lownslow302 said:


> you made it a coupe?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Sickkkk


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

87regal305 said:


> NO I DIDNT MAKE IT COUPE :rofl::around::buttkick:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the yota creation is really hot.. so is that other motor..


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

im back let see what can i do now....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Some of the cars im working on....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

1972 caprice....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice paint.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2...thats a bad ass color..nice projects u got goin


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Verts lookin rite homeboi. A if you come across anymore 72s let me know i need one bad.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:Nice work man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks homie...Yes i do still have more let me know, you know i have all the yr of 70s P.M me


LUXMAN said:


> Verts lookin rite homeboi. A if you come across anymore 72s let me know i need one bad.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

yes it is a bad ass color im about to do a one more car with that same color.....Thank by the way!


COAST2COAST said:


> X2...thats a bad ass color..nice projects u got goin


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

87regal305 said:


> 1972 caprice....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im done with my 73 just need a lil bit of things done to be 100%done! Yall let me know what yall think?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I think you need to send it to me. I need to get a closer looka t it!! :thumbsup: Did those wheels get there yet? I know they weren't much but it was all I had* :dunno::happysad:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

DONE....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

THIS 72 I DID IT FOR ONE OF MY GOOD FRIEND FOR HIS BDAY DID IT JUST LIKE HIS REAL CAR.....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:very nice work on both


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:very nice work on both


X2...:yes:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks homies......


COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:very nice work on both





sneekyg909 said:


> X2...:yes:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

87regal305 said:


> Im done with my 73 just need a lil bit of things done to be 100%done! Yall let me know what yall think?


Damn that's sick homie good work


----------

